# (SOLVED) Museum poster help please!! (2.0 spoiler)



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 4, 2021)

Solved: I didn't donate one of the bugs. Oops

So Blathers only rewarded me the deep sea diving and fossil posters, but I've definitely completed the bug exhibit... can he only give 2 posters in a day and maybe he'll give it to me tomorrow? I'm just so confused


----------



## Junalt (Nov 4, 2021)

I realised I’m missing one poster too - the deep sea creatures poster (completed collection). I only got 3 posters fish, bug and fossil and I think I only had 3 spaces in my bag at the time. Did you only have 2 spaces in your bag?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 4, 2021)

Odd. I had all four in my pockets after the conversation. My other two characters had all four posted to them too.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 4, 2021)

When I talked to Blathers, he only asked me to find Brewster. Then I talked to him again after I found Brewster. Then he told me the museum will undergo construction. Do I have to talk to him again to get these posters? I have the museum completed.

Loaded the game to talk to him. He gave me 5 posters at once: Bug, Fish, Sea-creature, Fossil, and Art posters.

You can talk to him to buy more posters (the same 5 posters given for free) for 5,000 bells each.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 4, 2021)

He's only selling me the 2 that he gave me originally  my pockets had plenty of space..I'm really sad


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 4, 2021)

My museum was fully complete, so I ended up getting all 5 posters at once. You may want to check the bug section in your Critterpedia and make sure every bug does have the symbol that indicates it was donated, since it's easy enough to miss one or two if you aren't careful.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 4, 2021)

Did you ever get the conversation where he specifically says that the missing sections are complete? I know some people had caught all the creatures but accidentally didn't donate one and had to go through the Critterpedia app to figure out which one. It's very easy to miss. Other than that, I'm not sure what it could be.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2021)

check your donations status, as others said

I'm fairly certain you're actually missing donations


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

My pockets were full and Blathers said he’d mail them to me. All five were in my mailbox by the time I left the museum


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 4, 2021)

I'll check when I get home, but I distinctly remember having the conversation with Blathers saying I completed my bug exhibit when I donated my last bug..


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 4, 2021)

I just did this and got the 5 posters. I have the full museum.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 4, 2021)

Okay you guys were right. I did miss a bug.. D: I'm kinda sad since I wanted the dates I donated each critter to match the date I caught it too... but oh well. Glad my game wasn't glitched at least! Thanks!


----------



## solace (Nov 4, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> My museum was fully complete, so I ended up getting all 5 posters at once. You may want to check the bug section in your Critterpedia and make sure every bug does have the symbol that indicates it was donated, since it's easy enough to miss one or two if you aren't careful.


Thank you! Too true. Very easy to miss. I was 100% sure everything was donated; I looked again and did not donate a hermit crab.


----------

